# New bindings don't fit boot



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Some of you may have seen my thread about trying to get base plates to fit with my Head bindings for the Burton 3D hole pattern on a Burton Lux. Basically after going to multiple stores and trying numerous base plates I wasn't able to make some fit into my Head bindings. 
Yesterday I went to my local board shop and purchased a set of Forum Aura bindings on sale. In store, they fitted the bindings to my boot and put them on the board. Today, I tried to fit my boot into the bindings and found that the boot didn't go down all the way so the heel doesn't touch the bottom of the binding at the back. If you look at the back of the bindings there is a gap about 2cm wide between the boot and the binding...The boots are Head. I then compared the fit of the new bindings and boots to the old bindings with the boots. The fit of the old bindings to the boots (both Head) was perfect. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to improve the fit of the Forum bindings and boots? The ankle strap is already on the longest hole so I can't make it any bigger. Even then it is tight to put on. Basically I'm at a loss as to what to do. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll try and take some pictures tonight for you guys to see. Thanks!


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like they sold you the wrong size binding. I had similar when I bought large K2 bindings for my 32 boots, they fitted but took a lot of pulling to get the heel back out. Changed for the Extra Large and they fit fine.

Alex B


----------

